# Finally snow is on the way!



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I just wanted to start a thread for those of us in the NY Metro area who have been waiting for enough snow to actually use our machines.

In my area they are only calling for about 6 inches but hopefully there will be at least enough to give the machine a worthy run. In NYC they are calling for 12-18 inches starting late night, weather patterns here have been bizarre lately and southern areas have been getting hit harder than us in recent years. Our friends in Central/Southern NJ are bracing for what can be a huge storm with flooding highly likely along coastal towns. I wish them godspeed and the best of luck.

Please share your experiences.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> I just wanted to start a thread for those of us in the NY Metro area who have been waiting for enough snow to actually use our machines.
> 
> In my area they are only calling for about 6 inches but hopefully there will be at least enough to give the machine a worthy run. In NYC they are calling for 12-18 inches starting late night, weather patterns here have been bizarre lately and southern areas have been getting hit harder than us in recent years. Our friends in Central/Southern NJ are bracing for what can be a huge storm with flooding highly likely along coastal towns. I wish them the best of luck.
> 
> Please share your experiences.



Maybe you should load your machine up and drive to where all the snow is and help out :wavetowel2:

I was watching the news and they are stacking up beach sand on the coast to ward off the hi tide. Last time I built a sand castle (quite a while ago) the first wave on the incoming tide melted it. Dunno how well the sand berms are going to do against 30 ft waves coming ashore. Seems to me they should be installing permanent concrete reinforced ***** along the coast line, and not little dirt piles. Same along the Mississippi, those earthen levees just don't cut it


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Sitting here in Brooklyn waiting for the snow to fly. The bad part of this storm is they still don't have a handle on what we are going to get here in the 5 Boroughs I guess we will see what mother nature has for us in a few hours.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

InfernoST said:


> Sitting here in Brooklyn waiting for the snow to fly. The bad part of this storm is they still don't have a handle on what we are going to get here in the 5 Boroughs I guess we will see what mother nature has for us in a few hours.


Probably more interesting to see what she left you after its all over and done, and the wind dies down.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

When I get snow I have what fell on my front lawn & then the stuff the blower puts there from both of my sidewalks. I usually have a snow pile on my lawn until at least March or April


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

skutflut said:


> Probably more interesting to see what she left you after its all over and done, and the wind dies down.


No doubt, it is going to be very interesting. At least the kids will be having a good time while dad is out snowblowing the block (I don't mind it one bit I love using my Platinum 30 the only thing she is missing is a cup holder):blowerhug:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Anybody feels like blowing snow you're more than welcome to come to S.C.Pa and get rid of my snow. Choose any one of my blowers, I'll provide the gas. :icon_whistling:


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Anybody feels like blowing snow you're more than welcome to come to S.C.Pa and get rid of my snow. Choose any one of my blowers, I'll provide the gas. :icon_whistling:


How much of the white stuff do you have now? 

It just started snowing here.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

At 9:55PM here in Staten Island, NY we have the first flakes of the storm coming down.

http://vid48.photobucket.com/albums/f206/john_gonzalez2/IMG_0333_zpsc9o65zni.mp4


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm soooo tired of hearing about "It's Coming" . . . . When is it going to dump on someone :smiley-char060: and we get to hear and maybe see (video) some people blowin' some snow :wavetowel2:


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

my pile from last year


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

lets see if we can get an even larger pile this time


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

storm2410 said:


> lets see if we can get an even larger pile this time



Whoa big fella, think of what you're sayin', you can get it wrong but still you think that it's alright. :icon_whistling: :icon_whistling:


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

That pile is what fell and all the clean up from my two sidewalks. All blower of course.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Still nothing yet here. ?. One hour north of nyc?:icon_whistling:


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Here in southern new jersey we are in the bulls eye of the storm expected 18 to 24 about 7 on the ground now. Winds are hollowing 50 to 60mph. We will have a good dumping before this one is over. It is supposed to stop early tomorrow morning. At this time I don't have any plans to blow the snow until tomorrow.

Hope to shoot some video of the old Cub Cadet blowing snow tomorrow.


----------



## Bigal26 (Sep 29, 2014)

A foot here already in Hershey and 12+ hrs to go. They upped our projections to 20-30" over night. I'll be putting the honda 928 through it's paces tomorrow. I'll try and post a video after. It'll be more snow than it's ever seen so far.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

In my area, I saw the first flakes start to fly at 6:30AM today. Seymour, CT. I am believe it or not going to be out driving up north in this today. I'm not worried about the drive up, but the drive down. Because the gradient they are saying could form. It could be a very managable 6-8" up north but be over 1 foot in my area, at that point, i do worry about my SUV's capabilities.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Woke up to this, it's not too bad roughly 6 inches with another 12+ on the way coming down at a good clip now.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

InfernoST said:


> How much of the white stuff do you have now?


We have over a foot and we're *GETTING HAMMERED*:snow48::t09015:
The wind is a howling, shifting wind. Awful conditions for moving snow.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> We have over a foot and we're *GETTING HAMMERED*:snow48::t09015:
> The wind is a howling, shifting wind. Awful conditions for moving snow.


It's getting real here too, the snow has doubled since I posted those pics. I'm gonna wait a while before I even attempt to head out, i'll probably being blowing the snow in the dark.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

hard to tell how much snow here but already have 2' drifts in backyard. had to fire the snowblower up to clear an area for the dog to do her business. at least the snow nice and fluffy so far.
about 15 miles west of nyc.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Channel 7 has us at 12-24 inches now and the storm will be hitting us the hardest by mid afternoon, i'm gonna be forced to go out shortly to start chopping down the 3' plow pile at the end of the driveways.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Anxiously awaiting up here in Southern RI - we are supposed to get more than the rest of the state with the storm's upper edge just hitting the coastline - 8"-12" predicted. Couple flakes just starting to fall now. Gassed up and ready!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Winter seems to have come late here but with a vengeance. I couldn't resist using the machine after the first 5 or 6 inches, even though their will likely be another 5" coming.

I am very happy with the performance of Platinum 24 SHO it made short work of the powder, however I am annoyed at the cheesy gas cap that I spend 2 minutes or so putting it back on/lining it up (it is a non-threaded design, similar to a radiator cap w/out the spring) looks like it may be Defective/damaged I will have to speak with my dealer about it.

Glad to here everyone enjoying the snow we thought would not be coming anytime soon!

The meltdown will come soon enough, next weekend mid to upper 40's again, let's enjoy it while it lasts.

Edit: spoke to my dealer (picked up the phone during a blizzard, do you think I would get such service from the big box store, would still be holding...lol).

He advised me to carefully line it up next time, thought I did but will try again. He also said they have no choice but to design with these "vented gas caps" now to meet emissions requirements.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got in from round 1 and 2 tanks of gas later. Cleared just about the entire block both sides. Just heard they upped the forecast to 20 to 25 inches, the City is shutting down the city at 2:30, if you're caught on the road after you're subject to arrest.

I'll probably head back out around 4ish.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

"I'll probably head back out around 4ish." Same here. All my blowing early this afternoon has been erased by the wind. I'm sure if I bought a larger snowblower we would never see this again. Over 2' in the driveway.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

InfernoST said:


> It's getting real here too, the snow has doubled since I posted those pics. I'm gonna wait a while before I even attempt to head out, i'll probably being blowing the snow in the dark.


All that wind is doing a great job of moving snow. Probably best to wait for a lull and maybe get the first foot blown, before the next two feet arrive.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Winter seems to have come late here but with a vengeance. I couldn't resist using the machine after the first 5 or 6 inches, even though their will likely be another 5" coming.
> 
> I am very happy with the performance of Platinum 24 SHO it made short work of the powder, however I am annoyed at the cheesy gas cap that I spend 2 minutes or so putting it back on/lining it up (it is a non-threaded design, similar to a radiator cap w/out the spring) looks like it may be Defective/damaged I will have to speak with my dealer about it.
> 
> ...


Vented or not it should still go on without a fight


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

60's here today, but snow possible for the AFC Championship game tomorrow & into Monday.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Update from southern RI - we have probably 6" so far...The Weather Channel has now upped our total estimate to 9-13", so we'll see...definitely snowblower material in any case, psyched!

(yes, I'm 44 years old and am excited about using my snowblower...leave me alone or I'll tell on you...! )


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Just went out for a smoke and took several measurements, we have 26 inches over here in Kings County, AKA = Brooklyn NY and it is still coming down at a good clip.


----------



## Bigal26 (Sep 29, 2014)

Video from today's storm. 26" when I cleaned up, 28.5 total here. Set anew record for Central PA. I'm good if I never see that much snow again. The 928 performed well but when it's over the discharge chute in spots, it's a workout.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, here in just-North-of-Boston MA, we have been absolutely slammed. It's been snowing for almost 11 hours now, and we've got _nearly 1/2"_ of snow! :huh:

I'm actually not kidding. It started around 10 AM and for most of the day, it was about the lightest snow I've ever seen. You wouldn't even notice it was snowing unless you looked hard, and by sunset there was only a dusting on the ground. At that time it picked up slightly but we still have well under an inch.

Photo below taken at about 9 PM...


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like it's winding down here at about 8" unless it picks up again...either way, I'm snowblowing in the morning! Too windy right now to even think about it tonight...


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Winter seems to have come late here but with a vengeance. I couldn't resist using the machine after the first 5 or 6 inches, even though their will likely be another 5" coming.
> 
> I am very happy with the performance of Platinum 24 SHO it made short work of the powder, however I am annoyed at the cheesy gas cap that I spend 2 minutes or so putting it back on/lining it up (it is a non-threaded design, similar to a radiator cap w/out the spring) looks like it may be Defective/damaged I will have to speak with my dealer about it.
> 
> ...


The gas cap on my 28SHO is my biggest complaint. I hate the thing. HOWEVER- The vented gas cap has been around a loooong time. For example, the JD826 that I am parting out, it has a red vented gas cap and that thing is from 1984! So.. my thought is, they probably could have done a better job at designing the thing. However- I would also like to hear what Ariens has to say regarding why they designed the gas cap that way and if they are in the process of trying to make something better. The only way I can get it on now without bending the prongs on the tank and the cap is to take out that screen/fuel level thingie. Once that is out, it goes on Muuuuuuuch nicer. 


All ca


----------



## gjm (Jan 20, 2015)

A lot of drifting here in Kennett Square PA, went out this morning at 10:00 anywhere form 14 " to 24" on the drive, EOD POS was at least 34". First real snow for my Ariens SHO 30 but WOW it moved the snow. Had no problems with the gas cap but filling is weird cant really see the level in the tank as you fill, and the 414 cc motor sucks down the gas, but it was also working hard. Used 4 tanks of fuel. Really like the auto turn , I did just put on the Armor skids. Tomorrow I'll go out and clear off what fell today and tonight, and I have 240' of untouched drive way to do at another property. I'll see what this blower is capable of.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got done abusing the platinum 30 again (2nd trip out today), i really think she likes it. LOL. What a long day, we had 30" in the immediate area. I love that machine it is a complete beast with that 414cc motor. I hope we don't see another one like this for a while. Need to get some Aleve my body is killing me, note to self - exercise more.

Tomorrow I have to do my Mother inlaws house with the old Craftsman blower I gave her when i picked up the Platinum, boy that is gonna be a chore wish I could bring mine over there. Oh well, I just have to make sure I'm done before Football starts.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> The gas cap on my 28SHO is my biggest complaint. I hate the thing. HOWEVER- The vented gas cap has been around a loooong time. For example, the JD826 that I am parting out, it has a red vented gas cap and that thing is from 1984! So.. my thought is, they probably could have done a better job at designing the thing. However- I would also like to hear what Ariens has to say regarding why they designed the gas cap that way and if they are in the process of trying to make something better. The only way I can get it on now without bending the prongs on the tank and the cap is to take out that screen/fuel level thingie. Once that is out, it goes on Muuuuuuuch nicer.
> 
> 
> All ca



Totally agree with you, good to know that I am not the only one who feels this way about a design failure on the low profile LCT Gen III snow engines. I had 2 other Ariens snowblowers with the strainer in the gas tank opening but a standard screw on gas cap and no such issues. These were the Gen II motors.

Tonight when I refilled the gas tank it was even worse than my earlier attempt, after reading earlier posts regarding this I removed the strainer as well, problem solved. Whether this defeats the purpose now of the so-called environmentally friendly vented gas cap, not sure. Sorry a gas cap has to work, never thought I would be spending so much time discussing a faulty gas cap, one of those things you assume would not be a problem area. 

However when they changed to the new gas can designs for similar reasons/to prevent spillage, many of those out there are poorly designed as well.

Anyhow what was forecasted to be up to 6 inches of snow in this area turned into about be a 16" blizzard, and NYC, Long Island and parts of NJ saw 25-34 inches, luckily power was not lost in this area. It was nice to finally give the new machine that I bought in the summer a good run.

Thanks to everyone who participated in this thread!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Bigal26 said:


> Video from today's storm. 26" when I cleaned up, 28.5 total here. Set anew record for Central PA. I'm good if I never see that much snow again. The 928 performed well but when it's over the discharge chute in spots, it's a workout.
> 
> https://youtu.be/PGM8rPg2lJE


 Great video ! Thanks for posting it ! That honda just hummed its way through a lot of snow !!! Plus , sitting inside here watching while drinking my morning coffee made it even better :icon_whistling:


----------

